# My baby collection



## bell21 (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's my fledgling collection, I've been into makeup for a few years but just discovered MAC about a month and a half ago so there's not nearly as much MAC in my collection as most of yours!
 I'm sure that will change over the summer with all these new collections coming out though.

Where it all lives







My Brushes





Face Stuff





Blushes





Eyes (Liners/Mascara, misc)





Eyes (Eyeshadows & Pigments)






Lips





Thanks for looking!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 12, 2008)

Great collection!  That's a ton of Mac for only a month and a half, especially since those brushes are not cheap!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow!!  You hit MAC pretty hard, huh?  Great collection!


----------



## bell21 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks guys, yeah I got bit by the Mac bug pretty badly, lol and to think I only MAC stuff I wanted to try was the fluidlines!

The brushes I had planned to buy, I needed a new set, I just didn't know they were going to be MAC, but I ended up loving them when my MA was helping me test out some colors, so I just went for it.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 12, 2008)

That is such a stellar collection!  And after only a month and a half?!?!  I can only imgaine what it will look like in a year! lol  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 12, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## elongreach (Apr 12, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## BarbieLovesMAC (Apr 12, 2008)

wow i like your collection. really. cute! i love your traincase. from where is it?


----------



## Winnie (Apr 12, 2008)

haha, this is what being a MAC addict is about, love the collection!


----------



## bell21 (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BarbieLovesMAC* 

 
_wow i like your collection. really. cute! i love your traincase. from where is it?_

 
It doesn't have any brand name, I bought it from a user on MakeUpAlley a few years ago. Sephora usually has train cases like it though


----------



## peacelover18 (Apr 12, 2008)

What a great collection! I've been lemming those Too Faced Galaxy Glam eyeshadows for awhile. 

What the are the names of the NARS lipglosses?


----------



## nikki (Apr 12, 2008)

Great start!!!!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 12, 2008)

i love your case!


----------



## bell21 (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peacelover18* 

 
_What a great collection! I've been lemming those Too Faced Galaxy Glam eyeshadows for awhile. 

What the are the names of the NARS lipglosses?_

 
I *love* the two faced shadows! I bought them on a whim in Sephora and I love how the colors come out when I put them on.

The NARS glosses, from L to R in the Lips pic are Turkish Delight, Sweet Dreams, Orgasm, Frisky Summer, Scandal

The ones in the pots (NARS Lacquers) are Hot Wired, Baby Doll, Chastity


----------



## frocher (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 13, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 13, 2008)

great collection


----------

